# how do i kill snails



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i have snail up the ass in my caribe tank.....how do i kill these lil mof0z


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

There are some chemicals out there that do a decent job, but if you dont want chemicals there are a few other routes.

Put a couple slices of cucumbers in there, the snails love it, when the are full of snails just pull them out.

Get some loaches, they love to eat snails.

You could do a complete tear down of the tank.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^yeah i have heard of people putting a hole in a cucumber and tying it up, and then leaving it over night, and when the snails are all over it, pull the cucumber out. and repeat.
im not sure if this will get rid of them all, but it will get rid of a whole bunch.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Nick g said:


> ^^yeah i have heard of people putting a hole in a cucumber and tying it up, and then leaving it over night, and when the snails are all over it, pull the cucumber out. and repeat.
> im not sure if this will get rid of them all, but it will get rid of a whole bunch.


ok guys cucumber is in the tank


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

jmax611 said:


>


what are you talking about?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

how the hell did u end up with snails in ur tank??


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

ballistic said:


> how the hell did u end up with snails in ur tank??


they can come on plants bought at a store or in water from a store when buying a fish and so on. all you need is two and then you're screwed.i took some plants from a lake and ended up getting thousands of little white snails.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

Riley said:


> how the hell did u end up with snails in ur tank??


they can come on plants bought at a store or in water from a store when buying a fish and so on. all you need is two and then you're screwed.i took some plants from a lake and ended up getting thousands of little white snails.
[/quote]

that shows why i didnt want live plants...never take shiet from the lake...i know what u mean,


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

actually alot of species just need one. They can pop out little clones without a mate.

I like snails in my tanks, but I can tell you that the only snailess tanks I have, have little convicts as previous owners. just put some cichlids in there an miss a couple feedings, you'll have empty shells in the bottom of the tank in no time..


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

cucumber didnt work....ouly like 10 snails on it

and i cant do cichlids coz the caribe will eat them before thay can eat the snail


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hmmmmmm
thats weird, did u leave the skin on or off? 
how many snails are there would you say?
are you trying to eradicate them totally, or just reduce drastically.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You can try making traps...
I'm using traps to catch shrimp and snails seems to find their way in as well.
Cut the top off a plastic soda bottle and invert the top back into the bottom part.
The snails will crawl in and they can't find their way out.Add some algae wafers and sand/gravel in the bottle.
I just use small 500 ml water bottles.
PM me if you'd like pics.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Nick g said:


> hmmmmmm
> thats weird, did u leave the skin on or off?
> how many snails are there would you say?
> are you trying to eradicate them totally, or just reduce drastically.


eradicate would be nice... i cute longways .......i think i have like 1000-1500


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

try laying the cucumber on the bottom.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

pics
I made for shrimp but snails and fish got in too..

View attachment 161042


View attachment 161043


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> hmmmmmm
> thats weird, did u leave the skin on or off?
> how many snails are there would you say?
> are you trying to eradicate them totally, or just reduce drastically.


eradicate would be nice... i cute longways .......i think i have like 1000-1500
[/quote]

DUDE! Is that a figgin PICKLE or CUCUMBER???


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

I am in the same boat with this snail deal...
Way too many, and no easy way to get rid of them...

I dont like the thought of using chemicals (If I can avoid it!) and I cant put anything in there that will eat them... cause the elong gets them first...

That bottle idea looks cool, but I am wondering if it will work well for the snails...

CK


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I've taken them out with loaches before but it's a bit of work. I put the loaches in a tank by themselves and fed them daily for a week. After the first week I starved them for 4 to 5 days (was a while ago). Starved the p's for 4 to 5 days too and got them really nice and hungry. Fed the p's till they were bulging and couldn't eat anymore then I put the hungry loaches in the tank. Took a day or so before the p's ate the loaches but it solved my snail problem. Mind you I didn't have thousands but I had quite a few, they were the little black type.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Loaches,Loaches,Loaches---

Is the only way to go.....Yo yo's, clown,etc,etc-Just about ne loach will thrive on snails...


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Loaches,Loaches,Loaches---
> 
> Is the only way to go.....Yo yo's, clown,etc,etc-Just about ne loach will thrive on snails...


I thought about getting one that was larger than the P's cause the guy at the LFS recommended them... and so I thought the larger ones might last longer.

They will eat the snails that fast? in a day or so?!

CK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

FrontMan said:


> Loaches,Loaches,Loaches---
> 
> Is the only way to go.....Yo yo's, clown,etc,etc-Just about ne loach will thrive on snails...


I thought about getting one that was larger than the P's cause the guy at the LFS recommended them... and so I thought the larger ones might last longer.

They will eat the snails that fast? in a day or so?!

CK
[/quote]

Clowns would be an exspensive risk to take though-I have always mainly used the yo-yo's for my adventures----

I finally got tired of replaceing them and now just crush the snails against the glass-Usually do this for about a weeks time-

I currently dont have n e snails in n e of my tanks(well with the exception Of the one crosshairs has stocked with live plants,LOL)-


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to General Discussion


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> to General Discussion


Again I was talking with a LFS employee and they said that the loaches will work within a few days... she said why not try boxing the P in the tank for a few days while the loach does his job.

Anyone have any experience with the timeline on how fast the loaches work?

CK


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

FrontMan said:


> to General Discussion


Again I was talking with a LFS employee and they said that the loaches will work within a few days... she said why not try boxing the P in the tank for a few days while the loach does his job.

Anyone have any experience with the timeline on how fast the loaches work?

CK
[/quote]

Yes, a pair of Clown Loaches will kill your snails probably within a week. I would leave them in there by themselves for 2 weeks or more because you have snail eggs on your plants and decor. As soon as they hatch they will get eaten and have no time to reproduce. I have a pair in my 75 gallon and they do a fantastic job of killing all snails. When I go buy live plants at the petshop I don't even wash the plants off (to get the snail eggs off). I just put them in the tank even if I know there is egges or small snails on them-it's a snack for my Loaches. So my advice to you is go out and buy 2 or more Clown Loaches at least 2-3 inches and remove all Piranhas from your tank if you don't want you Loaches to get eaten. Any larger snails that are to big to be eaten remove by hand and don't worry about the small ones. They will soon disappear! The most I have ever seen Loaches that size around my area for sale for is around $15 each. If your snail problem is real bad get a few more if you can afford them and from now on, wash your plants off before you put them in your tank. Snail egges look like tiny dots stuck together.


----------

